# Tips advice on building hip jumps for first time



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking for tips pointers in building hip jumps for the first time. Where to place the jump, should I lean the jump one way? Where to place the landing. I want to start getting comfortable doing hip jumps but no where to practice. I got to build my own if I want to get comfortable doing them.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

I hear ya. I had to build my own too. I've built both types. With straight take offs and angled take offs. Both are fun. I would try building a straight jump to an angled landing at first. Then you can adjust it later if you want more of an angled take off


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

If it's your own deal, my advice would be to build them into tables. As you progress you can just use the dirt from table to make a gap and further dial your lip and landing.

One thing i've noticed on rogue jump/flow trails is they all suffer from basic drainage issues, because they get myopic on how the bike reacts to the tread, and they forget that water runs downhill. And it usually takes a crap load of work to get it right (lazy).

Study that IMBA book on the basics. Mold something basic and easy. Then if you want to change it to a gap line you can, or you can keep it for others who want to learn, and build a new better line, later.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

There are a lot of different ways you can do it. What other kinds of jumps do you have? Is it a downhill run?

help with jump line into berm


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah I should have said it's a DH/FR line, mainly DH side.


----------



## Scythe (Nov 23, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> There are a lot of different ways you can do it. What other kinds of jumps do you have? Is it a downhill run?
> 
> help with jump line into berm


I think these would be easier to learn and start getting use too.


----------

